# جامعة الزقازيق > الدراسات العليا >  جامعة الإسكندرية تعفي طلاب الماجستير والدكتوراه من المناقشة العلانية

## لارين

جامعة الإسكندرية تعفي طلاب الماجستير والدكتوراه من المناقشة العلانية وتقديم الرسالة بالشكل التقليدي 

أصدر مجلس جامعة الإسكندرية، مؤخراً، قراراً برقم "22" لسنة 2013، لإعفاء طلاب الماجستير والدكتوراه من تقديم رسالتهم بالشكل التقليدي المتعارف عليه، وكذلك من جلسة المناقشة العلنية في حال نشر أبحاث رسائلهم نشراً دولياً متميزاً.

جاء القرار نظراً لملاحظة مجلس الدراسات العليا ومجلس الجامعة من ضعف نسبة أبحاث رسائل الماجستير والدكتوراه المنشورة دولياً في المجلات العلمية الدولية المفهرسة عالية التصنيف. ومواكبةَ لما يتم العمل به بالعديد من الجامعات العالمية بالولايات المتحدة وكندا وأستراليا والمملكة المتحدة وألمانيا والسويد وغيرها.

ويتكون القرار من سبعة مواد، تنص المادة الأولى يعفى طالب الدكتوراه من تقديم رسالة بالشكل التقليدي المتعارف عليه، وكذلك من جلسة المناقشة العلنية في حالة:
أولاُ نشر ثلاثة أبحاث على الأقل في أحد الدوريات المصنفة عالمياً بقائمة أفضل 50% في مجال التخصص في تصنيف الـ ISIـ ويجوز أن يكون أحد الأبحاث الثلاثة مقبولاُ نهائياً للنشر والبحثان الآخران منشوران بالفعل.
ثانيا: نشر بحثين على الأقل أحدهما في قائمة أفضل 20%، والآخر بقائمة أفضل 50% في مجال التخصص بتصنيف ISI، ويجوز أن يكون أحدهما مقبولاً نهائياً للنشر والبحث الآخر منشوراً بالفعل.

المادة الثانية: يعفى طالب الماجستير من تقديم رسالة بالشكل التقليدي المتعارف عليه، وكذلك المناقشة العلنية في حالة تقديم بحث واحد على الأقل منشور أو مقبول نهائياً للنشر في أحد الدوريات المصنفة عالمياً في قائمة أفضل 50% في مجال التخصص في تصنيف الـ ISI.

المادة الثالثة: يقدم الطالب مجداً بديلاً عن الرسالة التقليدية للماجستير والدكتوراه، ويحتوي المجلد على:
واجهة الرسالة متضمنة عنوان الرسالة-أسم الطالب، أسماء المشرفين مطابقاً لخطة البحث المعتمدة من مجلس الكلية والجامعة، الشكر والتقدير "إن وجد"، قائمة محتويات الرسالة "الفهرس"، قائمة الاختصارات والرموز، ملخص لكل بحث باللغة الإنجليزية وباللغة العربية، خطة البحث المعتمدة من مجلس الكلية، وأخيراً أبواب الرسالة ويحتوي كل باب على بحث منشور أو مقبول للنشر، ويشترط وجود أسم جامعة الإسكندرية بوضوح على جميع الأبحاث المقدمة وعلى أن يكون أسم الطالب المتقدم لنيل الدرجة هو أحد الأسماء المذكورة على الأبحاث المقدمة منه، وكذلك أسماء المشرفين على الرسالة.

المادة الرابعة: يتم تشكيل لجنة حكم على الرسالة بالأسلوب والآليات المتعارف عليها في الرسائل التقليدية، وتكون مهمتها التأكد من النقاط التالية:
أن موضوع البحث أو الأبحاث المقدمة من الطالب مطابع ومتعلق بموضوع وخطة البحث المعتمد من مجلس الكلية، أن المجلات المنشور فيه البحث تقع في أعلى 50% أو 20% "في حالة الدكتوراه" طقاُ لتصنيف ISI. هل سيكون أسم الطالب والمشرفين مدون على البحث المقدم أم لا؟ وكذلك أسم جامعة الإسكندرية.
على أن تتقدم لجنة الحكم بتقرير على النموذج الموحد والمعتمد من مجلس الدراسات بالجامعة يتضمن الإجابة على الأسئلة السابقة، ويعد هذا التقرير هو الإجازة المطلوبة للرسالة دون جلسة مناقشة علنية.

المادة الخامسة: لا يؤثر الإعفاء من عمل الرسالة التقليدية وكذلك الإعفاء من جلسة المناقشة العلنية بحال من الأحوال على حق الطالب والسادة المشرفين في مكافآت النشر العلمي المقررة من مجلس الجامعة، ولا المكافآت المقررة لأعضاء لجنة الحكم على الرسالة.

المادة السادسة: لا يؤثر هذا القرار على المسار الأساسي لطلاب الماجستير والدكتوراه "كتابة رسالة بشكلها التقليدي والمناقشة العلنية من لجنة الحكم"، ولكن يعد مساراً بديلاً وموازياً للطلاب الراغبين في النشر الدولي الذي تشجعه وتحرص عليه الجامعة.

المادة السابعة: يعمل بهذا القرار اعتباراً من تاريخ صدوره.

 :G10:

----------

